

Apple WWDC 2011 Keynote Video - acrum
http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/11piubpwiqubf06/event/

======
AlexMuir
Steve is looking tired. He seems slower at walking and less animated when
speaking. But he loves what he does so much that he'll keep doing it until he
drops dead on the stage or in the office. It must be inspirational to a lot of
people in battling similar illnesses.

------
nanexcool
Any way to view this video on Win7 without downloading QuickTime?

~~~
kristofferR
VLC. I'm not totally sure if this will work for everyone or if it just was
generated for me, but this is the rtsp address it uses (and it works in VLC
for me).

rtsp://a2047.v1413b.c1413.g.vq.akamaistream.net/5/2047/1413/1_h264_110/1a1a1ae656c632970267e04ebd3196c428970e7ce857b81c4aab1677e445aedc3fae1b4a7bafe013/11piunpaiubsdvadibvas06_1_220.mov

~~~
iAmSpartacus
Link didn't work for me

------
swah
Topics covered:

\- Mac OSX Lion

\- IOS 5

\- iCloud

